

Experiences with justhost.com? - ez77

Hello! To get started with some decidedly irrelevant projects, I'm looking for some cheap hosts. Now I understand justhost.com is not meant for production environments. However, their Features section sounds <i>too</i> good to be true... Has anyone tried it for static content? Does it really host several ("unlimited") domains? Your general impressions will be welcome.<p>Thanks!
======
Travis
Yes, it will let you host effectively unlimited domains. However, they usually
say that only is allowed as long as you're not impacting other users on the
(shared) host. If you ever were to try running a serious site off those, it
would exhibit some serious issues under any sort of a load.

But yeah, for about $5 / month you can get a host that will serve your needs.
Assuming your needs don't include anything that you want to be reliable.

